# Accepter les cookies sur MacGé



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai ce qui suit tous les deux ou trois jours. J'ai beau accepter ça revient


----------



## Anthony (20 Septembre 2019)

Je l'ai déjà expliqué dans un autre fil, c'est lié à la manière dont Safari (et les navigateurs qui vont embrayer) gère les _cookies_ tiers. Selon les versions et tes habitudes de navigation, le panneau peut revenir toutes les 72 heures, voire toutes les 24 heures. Pour le coup, Apple est allé trop loin, ou du moins fait de la bête politique sans penser aux utilisateurs, puisque l'usage des _cookies_ tiers peut être tout à fait légitime. Dans le meilleur des mondes, les CMP seraient gérées comme les notifications, il y aurait un réglage global que tu pourrais changer site par site, et tout serait géré par le navigateur correctement. On peut toujours rêver.


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2019)

Donc, pas de solution.
Dommage.

Dommage aussi que ma demande en tout point semblable et postée il y a quelques jours ait disparu…

Si cette situation peut affecter de très nombreux utilisateurs, et cela semble être le cas, merci de l'épingler avec la réponse.

Ciao.


----------



## peyret (21 Septembre 2019)

da capo a dit:


> Donc, pas de solution.
> Dommage.



Passer sur Firefox.....


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Passer sur Firefox.....



trop drôle…


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Passer sur Firefox....


Ça se passe sur Firefox


----------



## peyret (22 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça se passe sur Firefox



Pas encore de fenêtre apparue pour moi, j'ai de la chance ou quoi ?


----------



## amonbophis (15 Octobre 2019)

bonjour à tous

lorsque je me connecte sur macg ou igen, je reçois l'alerte de la collecte des données.
à chaque fois je clique sur refuser en enregistrer, mais à chaque nouvelle connection cette alerte réapparait et me redemande mon choix.
est ce un problème de paramétrage de safari, où est ce pour que finalement je craque et je clique sur accepter?


----------



## Anthony (16 Octobre 2019)

Déjà répondu, donc je fusionne les sujets.


----------



## pampelune (21 Décembre 2019)

Désactiver l'option de Safari "Empêcher le suivi sur plusieurs domaines" résoud ça ?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Décembre 2019)

pampelune a dit:


> Désactiver l'option de Safari "Empêcher le suivi sur plusieurs domaines" résoud ça ?


Si j'ai bien compris, la réponse est donnée post#2…


----------



## pampelune (21 Décembre 2019)

Je ne vois pas la réponse à ma question... l'option désactive cette gestion de Safari ?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Décembre 2019)

pampelune a dit:


> Je ne vois pas la réponse à ma question... l'option désactive cette gestion de Safari ?


J'avais compris qu'on ne pouvait pas empêcher la demande de cookies; mais j'ai peut être mal compris ?


----------



## shub22 (21 Décembre 2019)

À titre indicatif , il n'y a pas ce problème de fenêtre surgissante pour les cookies sur Chrome: réglé une fois pour toutes.
tu peux essayer de passer sur Chrome et voir si tu as le même genre de fenêtre en pop-up continuellement ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Décembre 2019)

Sur Chrome, il y a pas mal d'extension qui aide comme "I don't care about cookies"


----------



## Sly54 (21 Décembre 2019)

Chrome, c'est le _mal_…


----------



## Anthony (21 Décembre 2019)

pampelune a dit:


> Je ne vois pas la réponse à ma question... l'option désactive cette gestion de Safari ?



Décocher cette option désactive ITP. Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une bonne idée. Encore une fois, le problème n’est pas ITP lui-même, c’est l’absence d’outils pour gérer correctement ses effets.


----------



## shub22 (27 Décembre 2019)

Il existe un gestionnaire de Cookie diablement efficace sur Mac et qui élimine les cookies indésirables comme ceux de traçage
Il s'appelle (quelle coïncidence) Cookie


----------



## chafpa (27 Décembre 2019)

Cookie, cela fait un peu cher le biscuit  

Firefox sait faire pratiquement la même chose mais faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis.


----------

